# tb500



## vintagemuscle (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone using tb500 for an extended time with favorable results? Any negative side effects?

Vintagemuslce


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 8, 2012)

I haven't used it myself but from what I hear it is perfect to use when recovering from an injury! I know those that have been running 2-3mg a week from long periods of time and are loving the results!!


----------



## striffe (Nov 10, 2012)

ProFIT said:


> I haven't used it myself but from what I hear it is perfect to use when recovering from an injury! I know those that have been running 2-3mg a week from long periods of time and are loving the results!!



When you say "long periods of time", how long are they running it to see healing benefits? What kind of injuries are they healing from? Im recovering from a severely broken ankle. Ive had three surgeries in the past three months. I would love to try tb500, but its out of my budget. Im not able to work at the moment because of the injury. To run 2 mgs a week for 6 months is a sizable investment. I picked 6 months because thats the recovery time for my broken ankle. Can you share those details?


----------



## Lex (Nov 22, 2012)

I have been running if for about 6 months...can say this...overall body aches less, sped up two injury recovery times GREATLY, not taking glucosamine anymore and rosachea on face is better then its ever ever been. 

Im a fan.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Lex. The product sounds promising and worth trying.


----------



## Lex (Nov 22, 2012)

I would encourage you to try it. I started with 6mgs a week and try to hit a 2mgs every ten days or so ...see how long I can stretch it out...last exp was 6 mgs a week for 3 week now Im at week 8 with no dose and still feel like im totally healed up...


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Lex . I remember talking to you or K1 over at ug about tb. Finally about to go with it. I'm going to do a little more research on frequency and timing etc. T


----------



## striffe (Nov 23, 2012)

Lex said:


> I would encourage you to try it. I started with 6mgs a week and try to hit a 2mgs every ten days or so ...see how long I can stretch it out...last exp was 6 mgs a week for 3 week now Im at week 8 with no dose and still feel like im totally healed up...



Thanks for sharing


----------



## formula1069 (Nov 23, 2012)

I used it for about 5 months this year and liked the results, knees felt better and i also tore a calf this year and it seemed to help with recovery, plan on using it again with next cycle


----------



## basskiller (Nov 23, 2012)

sassy I believe is using it.. You may want to look up her thread


----------

